# stringy white poop



## lizziebear47

hi ive had my goldfish 4 days and yesterday his poop was white and stringy and long ,bit like dental floss.then after a while it was more normal poop.
has he got an illness of some sort and i fso how do i treat it 
thanks im a bit worried


ps this morn again it is white and stringy


----------



## TheOldSalt

Yes, he likely has intestinal flukes. There are many medicated foods on the market made just for dealing with this very problem, and the cure is as easy as feeding him one of these for two weeks.


----------



## lizziebear47

hi i asked at pet shop today and he was gonna give me some medicine for velvet.i wasnt sure what to do so came away none the wiser.
i said to hinm about internal parasites. 

some else i spoke to mentioned jungle parasite clear but i cant get that here in the uk 
what medicine should i be asking for at the pet store thanks.


----------



## TheOldSalt

Anything with Metronidazole in it


----------



## Bettawhisperer

The cheapest and most effective is garlic. You can buy a jar of crushed garlic at the grocery store. Take a little bit of it and water it down just a touch. There are a few ways you can treat him with it. Soak his food in it , feed the garlic to him( you may have to grind it up a little smaller), or pour the garlic juice right into the tank. Every once in a while I will dose my fish with it as a precaution.


----------



## lizziebear47

ooh thanks i will see if i can get some tomorrow.x


----------



## lizziebear47

hi on wed i tookm a sample of poop to the vets
the nurse rang me back on fri a fish vet had looked at it
she said it was nothing to worry about it wasnt parasites or infection and that its diet was too high in fibre
i think she meant to say it wasnt enough fibre in diet.as i have been feeding pellets and flakes both are high in protein.

its belly is a little swollen thats why now im thinking my fish is constipated, the white string is still happening and i gave my fish some peas yesterday and his poo was green later.
so today this morn it is white stringy again, i am not feeding my fish today and tomorrow will try peas again,
so any more advice i would appreciate thank you


could also maybe im feeding my fish too much and should cut down 
also would i be better making my own gel food and not using flakes and pellets ,or a mixture of both.
i got some crushed garlic from asda yesterday could i add that to the gel food thanks


----------



## Bettawhisperer

Yes it would be good to add the garlic.


----------



## Ironhead

Use API "General Cure" ...easy to use...Metronidazole and Praziquantal both in one powdered dose. Use exactly per instructions on packaging.
I use on rare cories and puffers when I get wild ones shipped direct ...seems to be very good
DO MORE WATER CHANGES...

Ironhead


----------

